# Retouching techniques used



## reflectedsin (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello there! I am not sure if I am posting this in the right forum, but I am fairly new at retouching, but I have always been curious as to how to get photos to look like the following.  I have retouched a few images before and tried to get these looks, but to no avail have I been successful.  I am just curious as to what tools are used to get the effects:

(These are in NO WAY my photos.  Copywrite Destroy Inc. and No Regrets Photography.)

Photo 1:
http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/110420/09/4daf06203f817.jpg

Photo 2:
http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/101029/10/4ccb0a9ee8f1c.jpg

Photo 3:
http://photos.modelmayhem.com/photos/110614/08/4df77fc1d4e74.jpg


ANY help would be much appreciated.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Peano (Dec 15, 2011)

reflectedsin said:


> I am just curious as to what tools are used to get the effects:



Not sure what you mean by "the effects," but if you mean color, check *here*.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

The skin smoothing? There are a bout as many techniques are there are photographers out there. 
Imagenomic's portraiture works well for that.
I prefer to use the clone brush at a very low opacity on a new layer to smooth, then erase back any mistakes and add a little bit of noise to get the texture right.


----------



## reflectedsin (Dec 16, 2011)

Peano said:


> reflectedsin said:
> 
> 
> > I am just curious as to what tools are used to get the effects:
> ...



Oh ok! So that is how you do it, and that is exactly what I mean by effects.  With the darker photos, I am guessing that you adjust the hue/saturation and the lighting.



MLeeK said:


> The skin smoothing? There are a bout as many techniques are there are photographers out there.
> Imagenomic's portraiture works well for that.
> I prefer to use the clone brush at a very low opacity on a new layer to smooth, then erase back any mistakes and add a little bit of noise to get the texture right.



Ohhh thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2011)

texture overlay on #1
split toning on the other 2 to make it look aged photos a little bit.  Some texturing too in the background.

The most important thing is what it looks like straight from camera.  I bet cha those are nice to begin with.


----------



## Peano (Dec 16, 2011)

reflectedsin said:


> With the darker photos, I am guessing that you adjust the hue/saturation and the lighting.



Looks like more cross-processing to me. In the links I gave you earlier, note how the RGB 
values show what's been done. Check RGB values in the darkest shadows and brightest 
highlights, and you'll see what's going on.

For example, here. Notice how high the R value is.


----------

